# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΠΡΟΕΜΜΗΝΟΡΗΣΙΑΚΟ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ

## annouk

Θα ήθελα να μαθω αν και εσεις λιγο πριν την περιοδο σας νιωθετε εντονότερα τις μεταβολές της ψυχικης σας διάθεσης καθως και τις αγχώδεις εκδηλώσεις.Η κατάθλιψη, το κλάμα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο, η συναισθηματική αστάθεια, το άγχος και η επιδείνωση των ψυχοσωματικων συμπτωμάτων με ταλαιπωρούν εντονότερα λιγες μέρες πριν απο την περιοδο μου. Είναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## Helena

οχι εννοειται πως δεν εχεις την αποκλειστικοτητα.καπου ειχα διαβσαει παλιοτερα δε οτι ορισμενοι γυναικολογοι συνταγογραφουν μεχρι και ladose σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις με εντονες διακυμανσεις της διαθεσης..

θα μιλησω για μενα.δυο ειναι τα κυρια χαρακτηριστικα...αυξημενη ορεξη-βουλιμια θα μπορουσε να το πει κανεις..για φαγητο αλλα ιδιαιτερα για οτι δηποτε περιεχει ζαχαρη-και νευρα..πολλα νευρα...:P:P

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ,ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ, ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΟΤΕ ΝΕΥΡΑ, ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΛΘΕΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ. Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ LADOSE ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ!

----------


## Remedy

ενα σου λεω μονο:το PMS θεωρειται ελαφρυντικο και για κακουργημα...

----------


## giota

Νεύρα ,αϋπνία ,κλάμα όλα σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Τώρα να δείτε στην κλιμακτήριο.Την υποτροπή την έπαθα τα Χριστούγεννα που πάντα με μελαγχολούσαν και έλεγα πότε θα περάσουν.Συνέπεσε και η διαταραχή του κύκλου και ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό.Τι έκανα; είχα αντικαταστήσει το φαγητό με σοκολάτες πάχυνα και τώρα με τα χάπια βλέπω τα χάλια μου και θυμώνω δεν μπορώ να τα χάσω.Πήρα σε 3 μήνες 10 κιλά μετά πήγα γραμμή για τον ψυχίατρο.Ποτέ δεν είχα πόνους αλλά τα νεύρα μου χάλια

----------


## annouk

παντως εμεις οι γυναικες ειμαστε περισσοτερο ευαλωτες στα ψυχικα νοσηματα. πιστευω οτι σε ολο αυτο συμβαλουν σημαντικα οι ορμονες μας. δεν ειναι τυχαιο το γεγονος οτι στις γυναίκες η κατάθλιψη εμφανίζεται σε διπλάσιο ποσοστό απ οτι στους άνδρες. εγω παντως εχω καποια ορμονικα προβληματα καθως και πολυκηστικες ωοθηκες και ξερω οτι αυτο το προβλημα με κανει ακομα πιο ευαλωτη.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Προσωπικά δεν έχω αλλαγή στα συναισθήματα μου και τις διαθέσεις μου τις μέρες πριν τη περίοδο, δηλαδή δεν εμφανίζεται κάτι καινούριο, αλλα παρατηρώ πως η εναλλαγή από τη μια κατάσταση στην άλλη είναι πιο απότομη από ότι συνήθως. Και annouk, έχεις δίκιο, οι ορμόνες φταίνε για όλα... καταραμένa οιστρογόνα...

----------


## annouk

πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες, περιοδος, επιλοχειος καταθλιψη, εμμηνοπαυση, θηλασμος, προλακτινη, προεμμηνορησιακο συνδρομο..... λεξεις αγνωστες στον ανδρικο πλυθησμο.. τελικα ειιμαστε και πολυ ηρωες!!!!

----------


## Remedy

εγω παντως παρακολουθωντας τις αλλαγες στα συναισθηματα και στην ενταση τους σε σχεση με τον κυκλο,τωρα που εχω μαθει πλεον ακριβως ποτε συμβαινει,τι,αναρωτιεμαι τελικα αν ο ψυχισμος μας ειναι η προσωπικοτητα μας η η χημεια του οργανισμου μας καθαρα.....

----------


## sunset

πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες, περιοδος, επιλοχειος καταθλιψη, εμμηνοπαυση, θηλασμος, προλακτινη, προεμμηνορησιακο συνδρομο..... λεξεις αγνωστες στον ανδρικο πλυθησμο.. τελικα ειιμαστε και πολυ ηρωες!!!! 

sumfwnw!

----------


## afrula

Μακαρι να χα γεννηθει ΑΝΤΡΑΣ!!!Ολα σε μας ελεος πια!!!Αυτοι τι εχουν ?Μην αρχισω τωρα!!! :Mad:  :Smile:

----------


## papg

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Μακαρι να χα γεννηθει ΑΝΤΡΑΣ!!!Ολα σε μας ελεος πια!!!Αυτοι τι εχουν ?Μην αρχισω τωρα!!!


Κοίτα μπορεί να μην έχουμε περίοδο αλλά τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις! 

Εγώ άντρας είμαι αλλά την διαταραχή πανικού δεν την απέφυγα!

Α, το να ευχόμαστε να είμαστε κάτι διαφορετικό δεν έχει νόημα, το νόημα είναι στο να αποδεχτούμε αυτό που ήμαστε.

----------


## ntini

εγω δεν ευχομαι να ειχα γεννηθει αντρας,γιατι σαν γυναικα περναω καλυτερα :Smile: )Αλλα οτι οι γυναικες τραβαμε μεγαλυτερα ζορια ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια...Πικρα μεγαλη η ιστορια....Βεβαια μην ξεχναμε πως και οι αντρες εχουν μεγαλυτερη ψυχολογικη πιεση απο την κοινωνια..Το να μην μπορει για το χ ή ψ λογο να δουλεψει μια γυναικα ειναι αποδεκτο το να μην μπορει ομως ενας αντρας ειναι κατακριτεο...Οποτε το καθε φυλο εχει τις δικες του πιεσης..

----------


## ζωζα

ζαλαδες πριν τη περιοδο εχετε?

----------


## ntini

a kala...to suzitas kale?ego perimeno periodo kai eimai na me klain oi regkes...olo zalada eimai...aei sto kalo...vevaia auto den me apotrepse apo to na pao simera na paikso tennis..eixame tournoua ti na ginei......den paei sto kalo... :Smile:

----------


## sunset

εγω σε δεκα μερες περιπου υπολογιζω και ισως παραπανω ν αδιαθετησω εμενα μ την σπαει που ναι καλοκαιρι δεν θα κανω μπανια ειδικα τωρα θα θελα να μαι φυτοπλαγκτον αντρας κατι αλλο τελοσπαντων..και εγω που και που εχω ζαλαδες..εγω κυριως εχω πονοκεφαλους αθλιους και τ στηθος μου πρηζεται σαν μπαλονι.

----------


## sunset

ενα σου λεω μονο:το PMS θεωρειται ελαφρυντικο και για κακουργημα

τωρα εξηγειται!καπου το χα ακουσει και εγω ισχυει?οντως ειναι καπως η διαθεση μου λιγο σκατα εμεταβλητη εκεινιες τις μερες εκει που εχω νευρα βλεπω κατι ασχετο και δακρυζω :Embarrassment:

----------


## annouk

εγω εχω τρομερη ζαλη πριν απο την περιοδο μου. ειδικα μια μερα πριν εχω παρατηρησει οτι δεν μπορω να σταθω ορθια απο την ζαλη. και δεν ειναι κατι ψυχολογικο το οποιο επιβαλλω στον οργανισμο μου εγω(γιατι το εχω ακουσει και αυτο) διοτι δεν εχω πολυ σταθερη περιοδο αρα δεν μπορω να εχω στο μυαλο μου οτι αυριο θα αδιαθετησω οποτε σημερα ζαλιζομαι.

----------


## zinovia

Εχω παρατηρησει οτι οι μερες πριν απο την περιοδο ειναι συνηθως τοτε που εχω τις πιο εντονες μεταπτωσεις στη διαθεση :\"κρισεις\" καταθλιψης απο το πουθενα-παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα και τον υπολοιπο μηνα ειμαι οκ καθως και τις μερες που εχω περιοδο- οπως επισης και παραλογες ιδεες, αγχη, φοβιες, μια διαστρεβλωμενη ματια στην πραγματικοτητα που ομως φευγει οταν εχω περιοδο.Αρκετες φορες οταν στρεσσαρωμαι εχω ολα τα παραπανω αλλα οχι σε τετοιο βαθμο.Λες και ξεσπαει ο οργανισμος μου λες και δεν με πιανουν τα φαρμακα, δεν ξερω τι να πω..Παντως δεν συμβαινει ΚΑΘΕ φορα που περιμενω περιοδο και οχι παντα στον ιδιο βαθμο.Απλα συνηθως τοτε τρωω τις μεγαλες φρικες.

----------


## ζωζα

annouk μου δινεις κουραγιο....εχω που εχω μια κωλοασταθεια παντα απο το χρονιο αγχος...και τωρα που περιμενω περιοδο ζαλιζομαι...ασε...εσυ τι κανεις οταν σε πιανει?

----------


## annouk

τι να κανω ζωζα μου, υπομονη!ασε και εγω μια απο τα ιδια..εχω τις ζαλαδες απο τα ψυχολογικα μου, ερχεται και αυτο και ειμαι βαρκα γιαλο. φρουτα τρωω περισσοτερα, πινω και καμια βιταμινουλα και λεω στον εαυτο μου οτι θα περασει για να μην ανησυχω αφου ξερω απο τι προερχεται. και κατα την διαρκεια της περιοδου παντως εχω τρομερες ζαλαδες και ατονια. βεβαια φυσιολογικα ειναι ολα αυτα απλα εμεις που ειμαστε λιγο πιο ευαισθητες τα περνουμε τις μετρητοις και τα σκεφτομασστε περισσοτερο.

----------


## antara

κι εγω μια βδομαδα με 10 μερες πριν την περιοδο εχω επιδεινωση των ψυχολογικων..χαλια διαθεση, ανησυχια, νευρα, εως και κριση πανικου...οχι οτι δεν τα παθαινω και τον υπολοιπο καιρο, αλλα ο φιλος μου παρατηρησε οτι παντα πριν την περιοδο ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα...τωρα βεβαια, ετσι πως ειμαι το τελευταιο 2μηνο δεν καταλαβαινω μεγαλη διαφορα! ολα σκατα κα αποσκατα!

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Τελευταία μέρα αντισυλληπτικών... και άρχισε το πανηγύρι, πάνω που γελούσα με την καρδια μου, χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο, με χτύπησε μια γερή σφαλιάρα μελαγχολίας και έβαλα τα κλάματα. Και μετά σταμάτησα όσο απότομα ξεκίνησα, και τσαντίστηκα και από πάνω που έκλαιγα σαν χαμένο  :Frown:  Δεν είμαι καλά, κάθε μηνα τέτοιες μέρες αισθάνομαι σαν το κάθε μου συναίσθημα να αποκτά τη δικη του \"οντότητα\" και να τσακώνονται όλα μαζί για το ποιο θα έρθει στην εξουσία. Και εγώ στη μέση, να μην ξέρω τη διάθεση θα έχω σε 5 λεπτά...

----------


## ntini

Αχ ποσο πολυ σας νοιωθω...πρωτη μερα περιοδου και ειμαι κομματια μιλαμε..ολα λιποθυμια μου ερχεται...και ζαλη και ειμαι χαλια...Ευτυχως απο ψυχολογικης πλευρας την παλευω καλα...Diss αυτο με τα κλαματα και εμενα μου φαινεται περιεργο..3 φορες μεσα σε 1,5 χρονο εκλαιγα ανευ λογου..Τωρα τελευταια εκλαιγα πριν δωσω ενα μαθημα στην σχολη..Αλλα μεσα σε 5 λεπτα ημουν οκ ξανα....Ασε που λογο ομοιοπαθητικης δεν παιρνω και παυσιπονα(με αφηνει να πιω depon αλλα δεν θελω..την παλευω ετσι)οποτε καταλαβαινεται πως ειμαι...:P:P:P:P

----------


## deleted-member141015

annouk, αντιμετωπίζεις με κάποιον τρόπο το θέμα των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών που ανέφερες ή απλά γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει, αλλά δεν ακολουθείς κάποια θεραπεία?

DissolvedGirl εννοείς ότι αυτά τα συμπτώματα τα έχεις τις ημέρες που διακόπτεις τα αντισυλληπτικά σε κάθε κύκλο, ή τα διέκοψες γενικώς?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Εννοώ σε κάθε κύκλο, κάθε φορα που τελειώνει το κουτάκι και έρχεται η εβδομάδα των παθών... έχω άλλους 5 μήνες που πρέπει να είμαι με αντισυλληπτικά, πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν και αυτά γιατί πριν τα αρχίσω, νόμιζα πως τις μέρες πριν αδιαθετήσω θα πάθαινα εγκεφαλικό.

----------


## ntini

Συγνωμη να ρωτησω κατι?ΓΙατι διακοπτετε τα αντισυλλιπτικα?Σορυ κιολας αλλα δεν ετυχε ποτε να παρω..Αν ξερω πως θα επρεπε γιατι εχω περιοδο καθε 40 μερες :Embarrassment: ....

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Εννοώ σε κάθε κύκλο, κάθε φορα που τελειώνει το κουτάκι και έρχεται η εβδομάδα των παθών... έχω άλλους 5 μήνες που πρέπει να είμαι με αντισυλληπτικά, πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν και αυτά γιατί πριν τα αρχίσω, νόμιζα πως τις μέρες πριν αδιαθετήσω θα πάθαινα εγκεφαλικό.


Τα ξεκίνησες πρόσφατα? Αν στα έδωσε ο γιατρός λόγω των συμπτωμάτων που λες πριν την περίοδο, καλώς τα παίρνεις. Αλλά οι γυναίκες που χρησιμοποιούν αντισυλληπτικά παρουσιάζουν έλλειψη κάποιων βιταμινών, γι\' αυτό και συχνά παρατηρούν μεταβολές στη διάθεση. Ένα συμπλήρωμα βιταμινών Β θα βοηθούσε!  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by ntini_
> Συγνωμη να ρωτησω κατι?ΓΙατι διακοπτετε τα αντισυλλιπτικα?Σορυ κιολας αλλα δεν ετυχε ποτε να παρω..Αν ξερω πως θα επρεπε γιατι εχω περιοδο καθε 40 μερες....


Γιατί κάθε κουτάκι έχει συνήθως 21 χάπια, οπότε 21 μέρες τα παίρνεις και 7 τα σταματάς. Μέσα στις 7 ημέρες της διακοπής έρχεται \'περίοδος\' (τη βάζω σε εισαγωγικά γιατί δεν είναι κανονική περίοδος, αφού δεν έχει προηγηθεί ωορρηξία). Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να το σκεφτείς αν έχεις προβλήματα με τον κύκλο. Στα σύστησε γιατρός?

----------


## ntini

Καποια στιγμη μου ειπε η ξαδερφη μου(γυναικολογος)πως ισως θα επρεπε να παρω αν και δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα,απλα για τον κυκλο...Απο την αλλη με το που ξεκινησα ομοιοπαθητικη ερχεται ακριβως(εδω και 2 μηνες δλδ)απλα ποναω πιο πολυ..

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Άσε, τα παίρνω για πολύ πιο δυσάρεστους λόγους οι οποιοι όμως προκάλεσαν και τα έντονα συναισθήματα. Και πράγματι μου έγραψαν και μια συλλογή από πολυβιταμίνες που καλο θα ήταν να παίρνω, και φυλικό οξύ για το σίδηρο, αλλα είμαι διάσημη στους κύκλους των γιατρών μου για την αδυναμία μου να πεισθώ να πάρω οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο/χαπάκι/οτιδήποτε  :Frown: 
Αλλα ναι τα ξεκίνησα μόλις τώρα, πρώτος μηνας μετά από ένα εξάμηνο άρνησης... λες να υποχωρήσουν λίγο όσο συνηθίζω τα χάπια;

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by ntini_
> Καποια στιγμη μου ειπε η ξαδερφη μου(γυναικολογος)πως ισως θα επρεπε να παρω αν και δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα,απλα για τον κυκλο...Απο την αλλη με το που ξεκινησα ομοιοπαθητικη ερχεται ακριβως(εδω και 2 μηνες δλδ)απλα ποναω πιο πολυ..


Είναι σημαντικό να ρυθμιστεί ο κύκλος σου...αλλά αν το πετύχεις με την ομοιοπαθητική, μια χαρά! Λογικό είναι να πονάει πιο πολύ, όταν το \'σύστημα\' αρχίζει να λειτουργεί σωστά, υπάρχουν και αυτά τα συμπτώματα  :Smile:  Δες τι μπορείς να κάνεις με σωστή διατροφή, γυμναστική και συμπληρώματα διατροφής, αν δεν είναι ανυπόφορο, απλά υπομονή και σκέψου ότι είναι προσωρινό!

----------


## ntini

Το ξερω Μαρινακι μου και σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile: Αυτο σκεφτομαι..5 ρημαδες μερες ειναι..θα περασουν :Smile: )))

----------


## ζωζα

ρε κοριτσια οι ζαλαδες πριν τη περιοδο και κατα τη διαρκεια πως εξηγουνται ιατρικα?γιατι συμβαινει?

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Άσε, τα παίρνω για πολύ πιο δυσάρεστους λόγους οι οποιοι όμως προκάλεσαν και τα έντονα συναισθήματα. Και πράγματι μου έγραψαν και μια συλλογή από πολυβιταμίνες που καλο θα ήταν να παίρνω, και φυλικό οξύ για το σίδηρο, αλλα είμαι διάσημη στους κύκλους των γιατρών μου για την αδυναμία μου να πεισθώ να πάρω οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο/χαπάκι/οτιδήποτε 
> Αλλα ναι τα ξεκίνησα μόλις τώρα, πρώτος μηνας μετά από ένα εξάμηνο άρνησης... λες να υποχωρήσουν λίγο όσο συνηθίζω τα χάπια;


Αν πάρεις και τις βιταμίνες που σου είπαν, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα υποχωρήσουν. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις χάπι αν δεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο έχει παρενέργειες. Αλλά το πρώτο βήμα είναι να ακολουθήσεις ολόκληρο το πρόγραμμα που σου είπαν, όχι μόνο ένα κομμάτι (δλδ το χάπι χωρίς τα υπόλοιπα).

Χεχε...άρνηση ε? Συμβαίνει συχνά!  :Smile:  Τι νομίζεις ότι προκαλεί την άρνηση, φοβάσαι τις παρενέργειες, νιώθεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ελέγξεις μόνη την κατάσταση χωρίς φάρμακα, ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## annouk

Μαρινα 38, επαιρνα καποτε αντισυλληπτικα, μου τα ειχε συστησει ο γυναικολογος μου. ομως το παραδοξο με εμενα ειναι οτι παρολα τα ορμονικα που εχω και τις πολυκυστικες ειχα παντα σταθερο κυκλο. μετα τα αντισυληπτικα χαλασε βεβαια αλλα αφου περασε ο καιρος ειμαι παλι πολυ σταθερη.καποια στιγμη μπορει να ξανα κανω καποια θεραπεια, αλλα προς το παρον δεν παιρνω τιποτα αφου δεν εχω προβλημα με τον κυκλο μου.

----------


## Remedy

ανουκ
μηπως να επισκεπτοσουν κι εναν αλλο γυναικολογο?
εισαι σιγουρη οτι λογω πολυκυστικων σου εδινε τα αντισυλληπτικα και για κανεναν αλλο λογο?
το ΠΙΟ στανταρ και απαραβατο συμπτωμα των πολυκυστικων ειναι ο ασταθης κυκλος...
εσυ με σταθερο κυκλο, για ποιο λογο επαιρνες αντισυλληπτικα?

----------


## annouk

εχω παει και σε αλλο γυναικολογο, και σε αλλο, και σε αλλο......και σε ενδροκρινολογο και σε ολους τους υπερηχους που εκανα ηταν ξεκαθαρο..η μια ωοθηκη πολυκηστικη και η αλλη με μια κυστουλα αρκετα μεγαλη..κ ομως ο κυκλος μου εμενα σταθερος..

----------


## deleted-member141015

Remedy υπάρχουν και γυναίκες με σταθερό κύκλο αλλά πολυκυστική υφή στον υπέρηχο. Για να φτάσεις όμως να πεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα που χρειάζεται θεραπεία χρειάζεται έλεγχος ωορρηξίας, πλήρης αιματολογικός και ορμονικός έλεγχος (και θυρεοειδής) και ελεγχος των τυχόν άλλων συμπτωμάτων. Για παράδειγμα, annouk το βάρος σου είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## Remedy

μα αυτο που λεω, ειναι οτι ο σταθερος κυκλος ειναι ευνοικη ενδειξη ωορρηξιας.εγινε τετοιος ελεγχος?

----------


## annouk

προβλημα με το βαρος μου ειχα παντα. οχι βεβαια σε σοβαρο επιπεδο. οι πολυκυστικες παντως ειναι αρικτα συνδεδεμενες με το βαρος. οσο πιο χαμηλα κραταει μια κοπελα τα επιπεδα στο βαρος της τοσο καλυτερα για τις πολυκυστικες. εγω οταν χανω βαρος το προβλημα μειωνεται τρομερα απ οτι δειχνουν οι υπερηχοι. αυτη τη στιγμη διατηρω το βαρος μου εδω και ενα χρονο στα 63-64 κιλα.το υψος μου ειναι 1.65

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Χεχε...άρνηση ε? Συμβαίνει συχνά!  Τι νομίζεις ότι προκαλεί την άρνηση, φοβάσαι τις παρενέργειες, νιώθεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ελέγξεις μόνη την κατάσταση χωρίς φάρμακα, ή κάτι άλλο?


Νομίζω πως καταρχήν είναι η αδυναμία μου να κάνω κάτι κάθε μέρα σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα. Δεν μπορώ ούτε να το συλλάβω, ξέρω ότι θα το ξεχνάω συνεχεια, εδώ με τα αντισυλληπτικά και ακόμα δεν έχω συνηθίσει στην ιδέα (και φυσικά, τα έπαιρνα ο,τι ώρα τα θυμόμουν, μονο τη τελευταία εβδομάδα έχω που τα παίρνω σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα). 
Μετά, είναι η επιμονη μου να μη θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ή τα προβλήματα του αρκετά σημαντικά ώστε να χρήζω ιατρικής βοηθειας. Εκφράσεις όπως \"έλα τώρα μωρέ, ένα ογκιδιάκι είναι, σιγά\" έχουν εκφραστεί από τα χείλη μου ουκ ολίγες φορες τους τελευταίους μήνες, συνοδευομενη με την καταλυτική ατάκα \"εδώ έχω περάσει τόσα και τόσα, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα; Mια χαρά είμαι\".
Ξέρω ότι κάνω βλακείες που θα τις πληρώσω ακριβά, και ξέρω πως και αυτό που θα πω τώρα βλακεία είναι, αλλα λόγω παρελθόντος, βλέπω τις θεραπείες ως μια μορφή ελεγχου που προσπαθούν να μου επιβάλουν... και έχω πλέον αναπτύξει τρομερό πρόβλημα εμπιστοσύνης σε γιατρούς κάθε είδους, το να πω πως τους σιχαίνομαι όλους είναι λίγο.
Ah well, σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να ξεχωρίζω τους καλους από τους κακούς. Μέχρι τότε, θα έχω ξυπνητήρι να μου υπενθυμίζει να παίρνω τα αντισυλληπτικούλια μου...

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by annouk_
> προβλημα με το βαρος μου ειχα παντα. οχι βεβαια σε σοβαρο επιπεδο. οι πολυκυστικες παντως ειναι αρικτα συνδεδεμενες με το βαρος. οσο πιο χαμηλα κραταει μια κοπελα τα επιπεδα στο βαρος της τοσο καλυτερα για τις πολυκυστικες. εγω οταν χανω βαρος το προβλημα μειωνεται τρομερα απ οτι δειχνουν οι υπερηχοι. αυτη τη στιγμη διατηρω το βαρος μου εδω και ενα χρονο στα 63-64 κιλα.το υψος μου ειναι 1.65


Γι\' αυτό σε ρώτησα, πράγματι αν χάσεις (κι άλλο) βάρος θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Αλλά κι αυτό που λέει η ρέμεντι ευσταθεί, συνήθως (όχι πάντα) ο σταθερός κύκλος είναι θετική ένδειξη ωορρηξίας, έχεις επιβεβαιώσει τι ακριβώς γίνεται στη διάρκεια του κύκλου σου?

----------


## annouk

η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω σταματησει να το ψαχνω τωρα τελευταια ολο το θεμα.παω στο γυναικολογο κανω τεστ παπ και υπερηχο οταν πρεπει αλλα μεχρι εκει. δεν το εχω ψαξει ττο θεμα της ωορρηξιας..δεν ξερω ποτε εχω

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by annouk_
> η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω σταματησει να το ψαχνω τωρα τελευταια ολο το θεμα.παω στο γυναικολογο κανω τεστ παπ και υπερηχο οταν πρεπει αλλα μεχρι εκει. δεν το εχω ψαξει ττο θεμα της ωορρηξιας..δεν ξερω ποτε εχω


επομενως ουτε ξερεις οτι ΔΕΝ εχεις!
απορω πως σου εδωσε αντισυλληπτικα με σταθερο κυκλο αυτος ο ανθρωπος χωρις να ξερει καν αν υπαρχει προβλημα ωορρηξιας...
ειχες καποια ενοχληση?οκ, ειδε τον υπερηχο, αλλα ειχες κανενα προβλημα?

----------


## giota

Για τις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες όπως και την μεγάλη τριχοφυϊα στο πρόσωπο της γυναίκας καθώς και για την τριχόπτωση χορηγούν τα αντισσυλιπτικά zynofen αυτό το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά.Είναι ένα παλιό αντισσυλιπτικό χάπι το οποίο είναι 10 φορές πιο ισχυρό απο τα κοινά αντισσυλιπτικά π.χ τα γιασμιν.Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όταν π.χ δεν ελέγχεται η τριχόπτωση δίνουν και ανδροκιουρ επι πλέον αντιανδρογόνο.Το χάπι αυτό ρυθμίζει και την τριχοφυία αλλά και την τριχόπτωση αναλόγως το πρόβλημα.Το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά γιατί το έπαιρνε 4 χρόνια η κόρη μου.

----------


## annouk

μου τα εδωσε για να μειωσουμε το μεγεθος της κυστης που ειχα. κατα τ αλλα δεν με προσεξε και πολυ μπορω να πω. για αυτο και εφυγα απο τον συγκεκριμενο γυναικολογο. παντως τα αντισυλληπτικσ μονο καλο δεν μου εκαναν. μου ανεβασαν την χοληστερινη, μου εριξαν το σιδηρο, μου χαλασαν τον κυκλο, εβαλα κιλα και διαφιρα αλλα. δεν ειχα σωστη ενημερωση απο τον γιατρο εκεινον. οσο για την κυστη μου. δεν μειωθηκε ουτε χιλιοστο!!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by annouk_
> μου τα εδωσε για να μειωσουμε το μεγεθος της κυστης που ειχα. κατα τ αλλα δεν με προσεξε και πολυ μπορω να πω. για αυτο και εφυγα απο τον συγκεκριμενο γυναικολογο. παντως τα αντισυλληπτικσ μονο καλο δεν μου εκαναν. μου ανεβασαν την χοληστερινη, μου εριξαν το σιδηρο, μου χαλασαν τον κυκλο, εβαλα κιλα και διαφιρα αλλα. δεν ειχα σωστη ενημερωση απο τον γιατρο εκεινον. οσο για την κυστη μου. δεν μειωθηκε ουτε χιλιοστο!!!


ευγε που αλλαξες τον το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης τον γυναικολογο.
και να αλλαζε η κυστη σου, αυτο θα κρατουσε μονο οσο επαιρνες τα αντισυλληπτικα
σταδιαλα για επιστημονες...
εχε υποψη οτι ΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ χρειαστει να αφαιρεθει μια τετοια κυστη,γινονται πολυ επιτυχημενες επεμβασεις πλεον λαπαροσκοπικα, και εισαι μια χαρα. μια συναδελφος μου ειχε αντιστοιχο θεμα,αφου την τρελλαναν στα αντισυλληπτικα και κοντευε να σκασει απ τις ορμονες, απευθυνθηκε σε εναν χασαπη σε ενα δημοσιο νοσοκομειο γιατι δικαιουνταν δωρεαν περιθαλψη η γυναικα.
το αποτελεσμα ηταν να την πετσοκοψει στην κοιλια και να χασει αδικα την μια της ωοθηκη.
οταν προσφατα ειχε ενοχλησεις και νομιζε οτι ειχε παλι κυστη, την εγχειρισε ενας αριστος ιδιωτης γιατρος λαπαροσκοπικα, της ειπε οτι ολο το θεμα ηταν οι συμφυσεις απ την προηγουμενη επεμβαση κι οτι βεβαια με μια απλουστατη λαπαροσκοπικη επεμβαση θα ειχε σωσει και την κοιλια της και την ωοθηκη της.
ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΑΣ(ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ) ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. δεν ειναι κακο. δεν κυκλοφορουν ακομα ανθρωπινα ανταλλακτικα για τα λαθη του καθε ασχετου...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΑΣ(ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ) ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. δεν ειναι κακο. δεν κυκλοφορουν ακομα ανθρωπινα ανταλλακτικα για τα λαθη του καθε ασχετου...


Την έκατσα τη βάρκα δηλαδή...  :Smile: 
Ένα πράγμα που ξέρω καλά σχετικά με τους γιατρούς, είναι ότι οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου να πάρεις και δεύτερη και, αν θες, και τρίτη γνώμη για το πρόβλημα σου... αλλα να ακολουθήσεις μονο ΜΙΑ θεραπεία, κατά προτίμηση του γιατρού που σου έδωσε την περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## annouk

υπαρχουν γιατροι οι ο οποιοι ειναι αξιολογοι επιστημονες και ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ και υπαρχουν και καποιοι οι οποιοι πραγματικα ντροπιαζουν τον κλαδο της ιατρικης! εχω πεσει και στα 2 ειδη. ευτυχως το αντιληφθηκα εγκαιρως. παντως ειναι γεγονος οτι παρα πολλοι γυναικολογοι χορηγουν αντισυλληπτικα με το κιλο..

----------


## Remedy

και εγχειρησεις με το κιλο...
το νου σας...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΑΣ(ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ) ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. δεν ειναι κακο. δεν κυκλοφορουν ακομα ανθρωπινα ανταλλακτικα για τα λαθη του καθε ασχετου...
> 
> 
> ...


εξαρταται τι προβλημα νοιωθεις και τι ειναι αυτο που θα σου πει..
αν εσυ νοιωθεις μια χαρα και αυτος σου ανακοινωσει οτι πρεπει να παρεις εναν κουβα χαπια και μη σε νοιαζει γιατι, ε ναι...θα πας οπωσδηποτε σε αλλον να δεις...

----------


## annouk

εγχειρηση μου προτεινε και εμενα ο εν λογω(μα@@@@ς) γιατρος να κανω. αποφασισα λοιπον να παρω και δευτερη και τριτη γνωμη. και ευτυχως το εκανα! η κυστη μου ηταν απο νερο, αθωα, δεν δημιουργουσε κανενα προβλημα και δεν χρειαστηκε να υποστω καμια επεμβαση.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by annouk_
> η κυστη μου ηταν απο νερο, αθωα, δεν δημιουργουσε κανενα προβλημα και δεν χρειαστηκε να υποστω καμια επεμβαση.


Τώρα που το λες, ο γυναικολόγος μου είπε πως η πλειοψηφία των γυναικών έχουν μια μικρή κύστη (αέρα η νερού, δε θυμάμαι) η οποια όχι μονο δεν είναι επικίνδυνη, αντιθέτως είναι δείγμα υγιούς αναπαραγωγικού. Ισχύει η αλλα μου είπε και αλλα κατάλαβα;

----------


## Remedy

ισχυει. απ οτι ξερω λεγονται λειτουργικες κυστεις και απορροφωνται απο τον οργανισμο.
εχουν σχεση με την ωορρηξια αλλα δεν την θυμαμαι τωρα.
ετσι κι αλλιως οι κυστεις απασχολουν απο ενα μεγεθος και πανω μονο, το οποιο επισης δεν θυμαμαι 2,5 εκατοστα? 3,5? κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by annouk_
> εγχειρηση μου προτεινε και εμενα ο εν λογω(μα@@@@ς) γιατρος να κανω. αποφασισα λοιπον να παρω και δευτερη και τριτη γνωμη. και ευτυχως το εκανα! η κυστη μου ηταν απο νερο, αθωα, δεν δημιουργουσε κανενα προβλημα και δεν χρειαστηκε να υποστω καμια επεμβαση.


ειδες? ΄δεν εισαι η μονη....προτεινουν αβερτα κουβερτα επεμβασεις ακομα και για διαγνωση...οτι ναναι...πρεπει νασαι γιατρος για να τους ελεγχεις...αλοιμονο οταν πεφτουμε στην αναγκη τους...

----------


## giota

Ανθρωπος απο τους καλύτερους γυναικολόγους απο τους πρώτους σε επιτυχίες εξωσωματικής όποιος τον ήξερε θα συμφωνήσει μαζί μου.Ταπεινός κύριος δούλευε χρόνια με καρκίνο του στομάχου ήταν φοβερός να κάνει χιουμορ να σε κάνει να πεθαίνεις στα γέλια και αυτός να είναι στα τελευταία του.Μέχρι ετοιμοθάνατος που ήταν ήθελε να ξεγεννήσει δύο γυναίκες που έίχαν κάνει εξωσωματική.το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης δείτε τι γράφουν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΞΑΝ.Έχασε την μάχη πέρυσι τα Χριστούγεννα.Δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι γιατροί

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Νομίζω πως καταρχήν είναι η αδυναμία μου να κάνω κάτι κάθε μέρα σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα. Δεν μπορώ ούτε να το συλλάβω, ξέρω ότι θα το ξεχνάω συνεχεια, εδώ με τα αντισυλληπτικά και ακόμα δεν έχω συνηθίσει στην ιδέα (και φυσικά, τα έπαιρνα ο,τι ώρα τα θυμόμουν, μονο τη τελευταία εβδομάδα έχω που τα παίρνω σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα). 
> Μετά, είναι η επιμονη μου να μη θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ή τα προβλήματα του αρκετά σημαντικά ώστε να χρήζω ιατρικής βοηθειας. Εκφράσεις όπως \"έλα τώρα μωρέ, ένα ογκιδιάκι είναι, σιγά\" έχουν εκφραστεί από τα χείλη μου ουκ ολίγες φορες τους τελευταίους μήνες, συνοδευομενη με την καταλυτική ατάκα \"εδώ έχω περάσει τόσα και τόσα, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα; Mια χαρά είμαι\".
> Ξέρω ότι κάνω βλακείες που θα τις πληρώσω ακριβά, και ξέρω πως και αυτό που θα πω τώρα βλακεία είναι, αλλα λόγω παρελθόντος, βλέπω τις θεραπείες ως μια μορφή ελεγχου που προσπαθούν να μου επιβάλουν... και έχω πλέον αναπτύξει τρομερό πρόβλημα εμπιστοσύνης σε γιατρούς κάθε είδους, το να πω πως τους σιχαίνομαι όλους είναι λίγο.
> Ah well, σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να ξεχωρίζω τους καλους από τους κακούς. Μέχρι τότε, θα έχω ξυπνητήρι να μου υπενθυμίζει να παίρνω τα αντισυλληπτικούλια μου...


Και μια μορφή αυτοελέγχου όμως είναι να επιλέγεις να τηρείς την κατάλληλη αγωγή, να εμπιστεύεσαι όχι τους γιατρούς αλλά τα μηνύματα που σου δίνει το σώμα σου, να επιλέγεις ποιους θα ακούσεις και να επιλέγεις να βάλεις το ξυπνητήρι γιατί...υπάρχουν πιο ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να γεμίζουν τη σκέψη μας και όχι επειδή \'ξεχνάς\' κλπ...  :Smile:

----------


## ζωζα

κοριτσια σκεφτομαι οταν θελησω να προχωρησω στο να κανω ενα παιδακι αν θα εχω προβλημα με το αγχος το υπερβολικο στο να συλαβω και να παει καλα η εγκυμοσυνη..φοβαμαι πολυ....εχει καμια εμπειρια στο θεμα αυτο?

----------


## sunset

> ζαλαδες πριν τη περιοδο εχετε?



εγω παθαίνω ολα αυτα που αναφερατε!! διακυμανσεις στην διαθεση..χειροτερευει η σπαστικη κολιτιδα..βγαζω σπυρακια...και ζαλαδες ουυ φουλ τοσο που σημερα επεσα πολυ ψυχολογικα αφου σε ενα κασταστημα ζαλιστηκα τοσο που εριξα πολλα πραγματα απο ενα παγκο..εχω καθυστερηση..ευτυχως δεν ειμαι εγκυος..και εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα πλεον..με λιγα λογια...οι ορμονες χορεουν,,και βαρεθηκα τους γιατρους τι να πρωτοκοιταξω αφου πριν εναμιση μηνα κοιταχτηκα με τεστ παπ κτλ...πριν δυο χρονια ειχα κανει αιματολογικες περιπου..

----------


## 66psy

Καλα η ορεξη για φαγητο, τα νευρα (γενικα να εισαι πιο ευεξαπτη αποτι συνηθως), οι αποτομες αλλαγες τις διαθεσεις (δηλαδη εκει που ειμαι τερμα νταουν να πιαστω απο ενα γεγονος και να ψωφισω στο γελιο, ενω δεν ειναι κατι αστειο) συμβαινουν και σε μενα... αλλα σε μικρη συχνοτητας.. δηλαδη δεν το παθαινω καφε φορα.. σχεδον σπανια θα ελεγα, αλλα μου εχει συμβει παντως..

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα ναι ισχυουν ολα αυτα μην πανικοβαλλεσαι ολες το παθαινουμε κ εσυ κ εγω μιλαμε για διαθεση με τρομερα σκαμπανεβασματα

----------


## 66psy

> Καλησπερα ναι ισχυουν ολα αυτα μην πανικοβαλλεσαι ολες το παθαινουμε κ εσυ κ εγω μιλαμε για διαθεση με τρομερα σκαμπανεβασματα


οχι ενταξει δεν αγχωνομαι ουτε στο ελαχιστο!! αλλωστε αυτα συμβαινουν σπανια και δεν εχουν και μεγαλη ενταση..δεν με επηρεαζουν δηλαδη καθολου!! αλλωστε ειναι και λογικο (τι να κανουμε γυναικιες ορμονες ειναι αυτες)!!
στην τελικη εχουμε και μια καλη δικαιολογια να φαμε και καμια σοκολατα παραπανω και να γκρινιαξουμε στα αγορια μας :P... χαχαχα κλασικη ερωτηση μετα απο συζητηση/κραξιμο "παλι περιοδο περιμενεις?" χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## anxious4ever

κοριτσια υπαρχει μια λυση....λυγαρια για το PMS.εγω εχω αγορασει βαμμα λυγαριας κ πινω καθε μερα 2 φορες την μερα.
διαλυω 10 σταγονες σε ενα μικρο ποτηρι νερο.
σταθεροποιει τον κυκλο, τις ορμονες(προγεστερονες και οιστρογονα), ισορροπει το νευρικο συστημα και ο.τιδηποτε εχει να κανει με την περιοδο.
εξαλειφει τις πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες. οταν το πινω κανα 2μηνο δεν εχω ημικρανιες.οταν διακοπτω ξανα ημικρανιες κ PMS.
διαβαστε γι αυτο το βοτανο , ειναι το γυναικειο βοτανο..λυγαριααα λυγαριααα εσεεενα εχωω στην καρδιααα! ωπα!!χοχοχο!

----------


## 66psy

> κοριτσια υπαρχει μια λυση....λυγαρια για το PMS.εγω εχω αγορασει βαμμα λυγαριας κ πινω καθε μερα 2 φορες την μερα.
> διαλυω 10 σταγονες σε ενα μικρο ποτηρι νερο.
> σταθεροποιει τον κυκλο, τις ορμονες(προγεστερονες και οιστρογονα), ισορροπει το νευρικο συστημα και ο.τιδηποτε εχει να κανει με την περιοδο.
> εξαλειφει τις πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες. οταν το πινω κανα 2μηνο δεν εχω ημικρανιες.οταν διακοπτω ξανα ημικρανιες κ PMS.
> διαβαστε γι αυτο το βοτανο , ειναι το γυναικειο βοτανο..λυγαριααα λυγαριααα εσεεενα εχωω στην καρδιααα! ωπα!!χοχοχο!


Αντε ρε μπουμ δεν το ηξερα!! απο πονους τους μειωνει καθολου??
εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι κυριως οι πονοι που ειναι παρα πολυ εντονοι τις 2 πρωτες μερες και παιρνω τα nurofen ειναι πολυ καλα..αλλα επειδη λογω πολυκιστικων θα ηθελα σιγουρα κατι που να ρυθμιζει τις ορμονες... πολυ καλη η συμβουλη σου.. και ειναι και φυτικο προιον

----------


## anxious4ever

πηγαινε παρα απο βιολογικα προιοντα βαμμα λυγαριας ...θα θεραπευτεις απο τις πολυκυστικες!
σε 3 μηνες θα εχεις τα αποτελεσματα! θα κανεις υπερηχο κ θα εισαι καθαρη χωρις κυστες.
το χω κανει εγω κ εθεραπευτηκα.επισης κοβεις ζαχαρη κ ΚΑΝΕΙς Κ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ για τις πολυκυστικες.
θεραπευονται τελειως.
ειναι θαυμα αυτο το βοτανο.επισης ενδυκνειται κ στους πονους περιοδου.μετα απο 3 μηνες χρησης θα δεις αποτελεσματα!
2 φορες την μερα 10 σταγονες σε μισο ποτηρι νερο.
ειναι λιγο πικρο κ αηδια ..αλλα αξιζει.
διαβασες καθολου γι αυτο το βοτανο?γκουγκλαρε το κ θα δεις .

----------


## anxious4ever

Βάμμα από καρπούς λυγαριάς [vitex agnus castus]
Η λυγαριά έχει την ιδιότητα να ρυθμίζει τις ορμόνες του γυναικείου αναπαραγωγικού συστήματος. Μειώνει τα υψηλά επίπεδα προλακτίνης και εξισορροπεί τα επίπεδα προγεστερόνης και οιστρογόνων.
Είναι αποτελεσματική στην αντιμετώπιση του προεμμηνορησιακού συνδρόμου, κυρίως για το πρήξιμο, τον πόνο του στήθους και την κακοδιαθεσία. αλλά όχι για πονοκεφάλους και ημικρανίες. Ρυθμίζει τον κύκλο όταν αυτός έχει πολύ μικρή ή πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια, την αμηνόρροια και ανακουφίζει από τους πόνους της περιόδου. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ορατά μετά από τρεις κύκλους. Η θεραπεία πρέπει να είναι συνεχής και τα αποτελέσματα που επιτυγχάνονται μετά από έξι μήνες παραμένουν ακόμα και όταν διακοπεί η λήψη του φυτού.
Αυξάνει τη γυναικεία γονιμότητα, μειώνοντας τα επίπεδα των οιστρογόνων και βοηθάει τις γυναίκες που θέλουν να σταματήσουν τα αντισυλληπτικά και να προβούν σε εγκυμοσύνη.
Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται για την ανακούφιση των συμπτωμάτων της εμμηνόπαυσης, κυρίως για το πρήξιμο, τις εξάψεις και τις ακανόνιστες περιόδους.-

----------


## anxious4ever

Δοσολογία και τρόπος χρήσης: Ενήλικες: 5-15 σταγόνες σε λίγο νερό, 2 φορές την ημέρα για 2-3 κύκλους. Σημείωση: Πρέπει να λαμβάνεται καθημερινά και όχι μόνο κατά την έναρξη των συμπτωμάτων.
Επισημάνσεις: Δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται παράλληλα με άλλες ορμονικές θεραπείες και αντισυλληπτικά, ούτε κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης. Για τα νεαρά κορίτσια να χρησιμοποιείται 2 χρόνια μετά από την έναρξη της εμμήνου ρύσεως.

----------


## Κύκνος

Εμένα πάλι με πιάνουν τέτοια συμπτώματα αφότου αρχίσει, όχι πριν...και τώρα που είμαι σ' αυτές τις μέρες η διάθεση μου είναι στο πάτωμα, νιώθω απίστευτη μελαγχολία...είναι δυνατόν να με επηρεάζουν τόσο πολύ οι ορμόνες; Το παθαίνει καμιά άλλη αυτό κατά τη διάρκεια; Φοβάμαι γιατί δεν ξέρω αν πάω πάλι για βαρβάτη κατάθλιψη ή αν είναι κάτι παροδικό...

----------


## λιλιουμ

εγω το παθαινω ειτε πριν ειτε κατα τη διαρκεια, αλλα συνηθως ΜΕΤΑ την περιοδο!! Εεεε μη μου πειτε παντα μες στην πρωτοτυπια ειμαι!! Παθαινω ολα αυτα που περιγραφηκαν εκτος απο τη ζαλαδα και αλλα ακομα, επι 100.

----------

